# Filling in around toilet for flange.



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

We are replacing a toilet on a job. The toilet was tiled in place. The plumber broke it out and I need to bring the space up level with existing tile so they can glue in new flange and fasten it to the floor. It’s about 1 1/4” deep. What’s a safe product to use for doing this? I’m more worried about screwing tapcons into the floor for the flange when they attach it. There is concrete underneath. Thanks, Nick.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I would go with CementAll.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

This video may help.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

It sounds like he's redoing it, not stacking spacers, etc.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> It sounds like he's redoing it, not stacking spacers, etc.




Ah,you may be correct,was not exactly sure from the description.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

It is new plumbing but there is the footprint of the old 5 gallon flush toilet that needs to be brought up level with existing floor. It won’t look pretty but it will work. Those are the qualifications.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

If it is new plumbing,the flange gets set on TOP of the tile,not sub floor.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

fjn said:


> If it is new plumbing,the flange gets set on TOP of the tile,not sub floor.


Ok, but what product would you suggest to fill that toilet-shaped footprint of 1 1/4" depth?


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I would brush on a bonding agent and fill in the footprint (if it is contained on all edges) with a product like this or similar.

https://www.tools4flooring.com/arde...hm1SQ200HVoJqb4pVYKo-E5d-icixd5waAsOcEALw_wcB


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

The product I use to fill this is going to be the finished floor. Client dictated quality of fix. Tile is from the 30’s. 
I don’t have a better pic. Most of the time the toilet didn’t work at all so this is still an improvement.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Get a sheet of Hardie backer, use a diamond blade on a grinder to cut and shape the backer to fit. Mix up some rapid set mortar, use a 1/4" notch trowel to burn in and tooth the backer, burn in the floor set/work in the first piece, trowel the back of the second piece, burn in the first piece, set second piece. Using a 1/4 x 1/4 trowel should give you 1/8 between each layer for a total of 1-1/4". 

To burn in, is to apply a thin tight coat of mortar with the smooth side of the trowel to the substrate. 

It is easier to tooth the backer piece than try to tooth the mortar on the floor in such a tight area. 

Tom


----------



## Caleb1989 (May 26, 2018)

Make a template, cut Saltillo tile and set in a thick bed of mortar. 
Grout with the same mortar. Use a repair flange that has a rubber ring that tightens up in the inside of existing flange and your ready for a new toilet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Rapid set with fiber and bond coat...I'm done in under 5min.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

superseal said:


> Rapid set with fiber and bond coat...I'm done in under 5min.


It will take you longer than 5 minutes to get to this job:laughing:

Tom


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> It will take you longer than 5 minutes to get to this job:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


Then you gotta clean the bucket...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Tell the homeowners to do this"

https://i.imgur.com/dJJixGd.jpg


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Add some oxide pigment too and blend that sucker in...better add another minute to that 5 however :laughing:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

superseal said:


> Add some oxide pigment too and blend that sucker in...*better add another minute to that 5 *however :laughing:


That's the time allowed for bending over... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

KAP said:


> That's the time allowed for bending over... :whistling :laughing:


If the jobs in San Francisco add another 5 to check around before bending over.


----------

